
Byteconf React – free React.js conf streamed on Twitch, live right now - kmf
https://byteconf.com
======
kmf
Hey all! Excited to be sharing this project I've been working on for a few
months now.

Byteconf is a developer conference series streamed online, for free, on Twitch
- so anyone and everyone can attend.

Check out the stream today, and join our Discord to hear about future events
and conferences. We just announced our next conference, Byteconf JavaScript,
for March of next year!

Thanks, and happy to answer any questions here!

[https://byteconf.com/discord](https://byteconf.com/discord)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Are the videos going into Youtube or the Internet Archive post conf?

~~~
kmf
The videos will be available on our YouTube channel after the conference wraps
up: [https://byteconf.com/s/youtube](https://byteconf.com/s/youtube)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Thank you!

